# It's My Birthday Too!



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Was gonna keep it quiet, but what the heck. I sure am lucky to share a birthday with Wormyt and JohnnyL.

Happy birthday you two.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday, glad you spoke up!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lady Nyxie!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well happy birthday and you don't look a day over......


And I know better than to fill in the blank!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Happy B-Day, Lady Nixie!

and to Wormyt and JohnnyL as well.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hey Lady!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey to cool to be having our Birthdays together. dang now if we just lived close enough to toast each other. LOL Happy Happy Birthday to you as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, now you tell me and I already bought gifts for this months members. LOL


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday! ! ! !


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Opps, I forgot. Happy Birthday.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh now DT you are a wonderful gift to us all. We luv ya!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey WormyT, if you ever need a backup camera guy, you know who to turn too.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day Lady Nyxie..Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

happy birthday lady N
x


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Happy birthday, I toast one (or two or three) to you.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happiest birthday wishes.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday m'lady.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

H-B-D.

Hope it's a good one.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday Lady!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lady N. Sorry I'm late, My daughter's away and took my laptop, lol.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!
Hope it was a good one!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya LadyNixie!!!!


----------

